# Circuito amplificador 1077 de 100 Watts



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Abr 16, 2014)

Buscando en Internet encuentro un circuito de 100 Watts similar en su esquematico a muchos otros, pero se veia tan sencillo que empece a querer hacerlo. No tengo gran experiencia y mis son pocos, pero al compararlos con otros hay algunas cosas que no entendia, hasta que encontre referencia y aqui por mas que mire necesito de un experto.












Primera imagen el circuito esta diseñado segun dicen convinando salida de 4 y 8 ohms al mismo tiempo, quiere decir que segun la carga de salida habria algunos componentes que irian y otros no. Esta acotacion la encontre por ahi en alguna web y fue cuando me perdi, a continuacion la indicacion de las opciones de carga. La pagina que lo tiene no hace referencia a esto y en su foto del momtaje esta completo armado.

Mi pregunta, se arma completo como el esquema o si hay que respetar que dependieno de la carga van unos u otros componentes?

Yo no se como resolverlo, alguien puede estudiarlo? Me gustaria entender esas opciones.
 a continuacion la imagen con las indicaciones.

Los componentes con estrellas son para 8 ohms y los que tiene dos puntos para 4 ohms ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2014)

Parece ser este amplificador de aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiatico-97530/#post798741

Los componentes marcados son de la protección contra cortocircuitos si la dimensionas para *4Ω*, también te sirve para *8Ω*


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Abr 18, 2014)

Ud. es un moster Fogonazo, es ese mismo..... ahora si yo lo armo tal como esta, con lo que supone para carga de 8 y también con lo que supone carga de 4 como muestra la placa armada que me indicas, funcionara bien y para ambas cargas o solo debo usar los componentes para 4 ohms y eso también servirá  para 8 ohms? igual desde ya gracias

Ahora quería agregar sobre el esquemático de Amplificador PRAKIT (Bipolares) 100W ±45V Con protección C/Cortocircuitos, creo que que si miro  la placa armada no coincide, sobre todo la R6 y el C1 no están bien, creo que si están bien el el esquemático de este hilo, puedo estar equivocado, por que esquema debería armarlo?

Lo otro raro es que la lista de componentes esta en Griego


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2014)

Sip, te funcionará perfecto.

Yo particularmente *NO* diseño/armo las protecciones para 8Ω, aunque *siempre* vaya a trabajar con esa carga. Prefiero emplear siempre una protección como para *4Ω*

Ante un cortocircuito sobre la salida la protección actúa igual así se halla calculado para 8Ω o 4Ω.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Abr 19, 2014)

Bien muchas gracias por tus aportes como siempre.

Igual quiero insistir en que este esquematico es el que esta bien y no el que se publica en Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático", la R6 y el C1 no van asi, y creo que hay algunos otros errores, perdon por mi insistencia.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Abr 19, 2014)

viendo los esquemas de 100W que me indicas, uno de fuente simetrica y otro con fuente simple, sin profundizar en el circuito en si, pueden dar mejor resultado en lo estable cuando son con fuente simetrica? o da lo mismo.


----------

